# first fattie



## welder812 (Apr 17, 2010)

just put my first fattie on the smoker.  

bell peppers, onions, habanero cheese, wrapped in hot jimmy dean and pepper bacon.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks good, and sounds quite tasty


----------



## wingman (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks good. Post a finished Qview pic so we can drool over it.


----------



## welder812 (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh I will. I'm drooling over it now.


----------



## welder812 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh it was good.


----------



## roller (Apr 18, 2010)

You did a real good looking job..


----------



## wildflower (Apr 19, 2010)

"It was good", so there is none left over for me


----------



## marty catka (Apr 19, 2010)

Excellent job on the bacon weave.  Looks great, I'd eat that!


----------



## wingrider1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Great job,,,I want one...I have never seen a paperplate look so good.....


----------



## njsmoker83 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im planning on doing one very similar this weekend.  What was temp of smoker?  And at what temp did you pull it?


----------



## welder812 (Apr 23, 2010)

smoker was around 250 and I pulled it at 160 IT


----------



## dburgette (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks fantastic!  Well done on the fatty.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 2, 2010)

beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 2, 2010)

Very nice job there welder. I like the the weave but next time I would use thin sliced bacon so it will crisp up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for the first of many.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 2, 2010)

Nice looking Fatty...


----------

